# Watch this man improvise a double fugue on the spot.



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is insane improvisation.

This is no man, he is a god.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

i just watched 30 of his videos, he has imitated everyone, beethoven, bach, schubert, liszt, alkan, scriabin, he practically improvs sonata allegro form.

If you havent been amazed yet, listen to this scriabin style improv. Madness i say.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

He's an amazing man, I'm so jealous. I've never understood why almost nobody improvise nowadays - even if with the influence of jazz and such, many conservatories offer improvisation course and many musicians improvise.

Improvising fugue and/or many others amazing things seems to be quite common amongst organists... that's partly why i want to study organ next year 






If there's an organist here, who are the major improvisers today ? thx


----------

